# Make clips from an avi file



## Stilly06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there a program that can make clips. I know you can do them with windows movie maker but some of them come out really big and some real slow. So what i have to do for some of the clips is make clips for the clip so I can get what I want. I hope I explained this right.


----------



## damen (Sep 6, 2007)

if you have a video file that you want to then break up into smaller clips, or whatever, you can try virtualdub - a great piece of software. It will also let you choose how you want to encode it, so you can manage filesizes and the like that way.


----------

